# Dry Red Recipe Suggestions



## Gaius Churchill (Jan 27, 2022)

Hello! Share any dry Red recipes you'd be willing to post!

Looking for some good ones to try out.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 27, 2022)

Dry red wines from grapes?? You really don't need a recipe to make those. 

I encourage you to go to morewinemaking.com and find the red/white wine making guides. 






MoreManuals! Winemaking Guides | MoreWine


The definitive "wine making how to" for winemaking at home and commercially. Interested to learn about what makes a wine red or a wine white? Look no further! Learn everything about making your first red wine or white wine.




morewinemaking.com


----------

